# Donald Duck rescued



## bikebozo (Jan 9, 2016)

Donald is doing fine .


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

I like it. Nice save Walter.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 9, 2016)

Neat! One of my favorites!


----------



## spoker (Jan 9, 2016)

wasnt this in the 4 sale section?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2016)

I wanted this bike for my daughter who is a donald duck fanatic....but it was too much money


----------



## partsguy (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool find! Where did you rescue it from?


----------



## benmcjamin (Jan 10, 2016)

awsome man!!! glad to see it stayn together

never repiant it!!! its earned that look


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes Sir, it will stay , as it is , only cleaned up a little bit , Yes it was in the for sale section , or trade ,   ,, it was in this section and was moved because , i mentioned sale or trade , ..  Scott knows about the bike ,   I put it in this section so people could see it and comment ..   I think it is in very nice original condition ,. also was wondering about some other examples out there in collections ,,   thanks   walter branche


----------



## benmcjamin (Jan 10, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> Yes Sir, it will stay , as it is , only cleaned up a little bit , Yes it was in the for sale section , or trade ,   ,, it was in this section and was moved because , i mentioned sale or trade , ..  Scott knows about the bike ,   I put it in this section so people could see it and comment ..   I think it is in very nice original condition ,. also was wondering about some other examples out there in collections ,,   thanks   walter branche





yes!!! love seeing the odd ones get saved!! 
update when u get her back on it wheels!


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 11, 2016)

I want to see it finished! Always been interested in the Donald Duck bikes.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 11, 2016)

serial number 49 ---numbers punched 59600, put it back together , sure is nice,cool , everything else especially clean , thanks wpb


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 12, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> serial number 49 ---numbers punched 59600, put it back together , sure is nice,cool , everything else especially clean , thanks wpb




Hello wpb  did you put any batteries to Donald? Does the horn and eyes work how about some all more around pictures?
Thanks Gt


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Donald ,*

View attachment 265114View attachment 265114


View attachment 265116View attachment 265117


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 13, 2016)

Man that is so damn neat!


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey Walter thanks nice updated pictures 
Greg


----------



## benmcjamin (Jan 18, 2016)

ol Donald sure does look happy to still be in one piece 

great update photos!!


----------

